

The statistical likelihood of Steph Curry's ridiculous shooting streak - natejenkins
https://www.authorea.com/27167

======
natejenkins
Hi, author here, my statistics abilities are far from perfect so I'd welcome
any feedback. I have a feeling there is a much easier way to get to the full
answer than the statistical hoops I jumped through.

